# Que impresora/Multifuncion compro?

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola. Estoy viendo de comprar una impresora. No me quiero volver loco luego para configurarla, ahi esta el tema.

Vi las Epson Stylus C67, C79 y CX3900 pero yendo a linuxprinter no veo esten hoy dia marcadas como compatibles.

Como puedo verificar que haya compatibilidad antes de comprar?

Desde ya muchas gracias a quien lea el post.

----------

## Paulinuks

También tienes las HP que són muy fáciles de instalar. El driver es hplip y es bastante bueno. Yo tengo una HP PSC2355 y me funciona todo: impresora y escáner.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

creo que HP es de las que mejor soporte tienen....

Esta es una buena muestra

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Me acabo de comprar una HP Photosmart 2575 (de la serie 2570)....y va perfecta. (salvo un errorcillo tonto, pero molesto, con KDE...que seguramente es culpa mía)

Los drivers van de coña, haciendo que funcione todo a la 1ª. Tanto el scaner como la impresión, pasando por el lector de tarjetas.

Si yo fuese tú, no lo dudaría (es mas, no lo he dudado)

----------

## pacho2

Yo tengo una HP PSC 1610 sin ningún problema usando el cups y el hplip de testing (que funcionan perfectamente   :Cool:  )

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## achaw

Yo tambien tengo una multifuncion HP PSC 1410 y va de maravillas con hplip...

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

HP PSC 2110 all-in-one aquí y todo de maravilla.

Sin lugar a la menor duda: HP, el driver para Linux lo hacen ellos, ¿hace falta decir algo más?

Editado: A propósito, pasé ciertas penurias con SANE hasta que descubrí que el grupo scanner estaba para algo   :Wink: 

----------

## jmp_

Pues a mi HP, salvo que imprimas de manera puntual no me convence.

La tinta para estas impresoras es excesivamente cara desde mi punto de vista.

(A todo esto, tengo una HP de inyección típica bastante nueva, pero que no tiene driver para 64 bits en Linux, y en Windows casi que tampoco aunque hay soluciones para el último caso). Se supone que el driver lo hacen ellos ?

Hay alguna alternativa en EPSON como impresora Multifunción que vaya bien con 64bits+Gentoo Linux... la DX4000 ?

saludos.

----------

## Juduth

Yo tengo una Hp psc1210 desde hace algunos años y siempre me ha ido bien. Sane a veces se rayaba un poko, pero desde que hicieron los drivers nuevos no he vuelto a tener problemas con ella.

----------

## Juduth

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> Pues a mi HP, salvo que imprimas de manera puntual no me convence.
> 
> La tinta para estas impresoras es excesivamente cara desde mi punto de vista.
> 
> (A todo esto, tengo una HP de inyección típica bastante nueva, pero que no tiene driver para 64 bits en Linux, y en Windows casi que tampoco aunque hay soluciones para el último caso). Se supone que el driver lo hacen ellos ?
> ...

 

Si tienes en cuenta que los cartuchos llevan los cabezales en ellos  y que cada vez que compras unos nuevo tienes mecánica nueva no son tan caros  :Wink: 

----------

## jmp_

Si claro xD y si hacen la el recubrimiento del cartucho con chapa de Oro, pues también habrá que tener en cuenta el precio del Oro. Pero no quiero que traigan una CPU integrada ni que los cabezales tengan DMA... sino que haya tinta para que se imprima y que no me cueste casi lo mismo que la impresora.

Y si tenemos en cuenta el valor real de 1litro de esa tinta... 

Los cabezales de Epson, no son malos al fin y al cabo, no se te va a fastidiar necesariamente porque la impresora los lleve integrados que es lo habitual, otra cosa es que los de HP sean más chulos que nadie, (y repito que me he comprado una HP porque van bien y que al igual que las Epson tienen mejores y peores) y te claven una pasta.

Es como si te cambias un coche que va bien por otro nuevo cada año, no es necesario pero si lo haces y te lo puedes permitir pues no está mal.

saludos.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> Los cabezales de Epson, no son malos al fin y al cabo, no se te va a fastidiar necesariamente porque la impresora los lleve integrados que es lo habitual

 

Ese precisamente fue el motivo por el que tuve que tirar una Epson con menos de un año de uso, y tinta seca en los cabezales. La solución de HP es más inteligente... Siempre tendrás impresora. A la larga, mucho más barato... No te andes con racaneos...

----------

## pcmaster

Si no queréis problemas con los cabezales, y queréis usar la tinta para imprimir, y no para limpiar cabezales, mi consejo es que si podéis, os hagáis con una láser.

Yo lo he hecho.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias gente!!! Les comento. Soy Argentino. Aca en mi hermoso pais las cosas salen el triple que en los del la mayoria de uds.. y en este triple se nota mucho mas la diferencia entre los precios de los cartuchos.. Tengo entendido HP bajo la capacidad de tinta en sus cartuchos.. al menos en mi pais, dicho por muchos vendedores de impresoras y cartuchos. 

Por sus consejos parece no me quedan muchas opciones.. Tendre que comprar cartuchos con chapa de oro? no tengo mucha salida no?

Les agradezco y cualquier comentario al respecto les agradecere aun mas.

Saludos.

----------

## pacho2

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La tinta para estas impresoras es excesivamente cara desde mi punto de vista.
> 
> 

 

Yo lo que hago es rellenar los cartuchos, de esta forma sale realmente muy económico (sobre todo al tener la suerte de comprar la tinta en oferta 2x1 xD)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (A todo esto, tengo una HP de inyección típica bastante nueva, pero que no tiene driver para 64 bits en Linux, y en Windows casi que tampoco aunque hay soluciones para el último caso). Se supone que el driver lo hacen ellos ?

 

Creo que LinuxBlues se ha referido a que HP contribuye de una gran manera en CUPS  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hay alguna alternativa en EPSON como impresora Multifunción que vaya bien con 64bits+Gentoo Linux... la DX4000 ?

 

Yo tengo la HP PSC 1610 en un gentoo con amd64 y me funciona perfectamente  :Wink:  (me va tanto en gentoo, como en mandriva, como en ubuntu, como en suse; todos instalados en su versión de 64 bits).

Saludos

----------

## jmp_

Yo me estaba planteando o comprar esa HP o la "equivalente" DX4000 (creo que era el modelo) de Epson.

LinuxBlues: te sale por el mismo precio comprar la impresora nueva HP que los cartuchos, no es cuestion de racaneo sino de "sensatez", tampoco se tiene porque fastidiar la Epson tan pronto, ese problema te podría haber ocurrido con la HP... vamos no creo que para "siempre tener impresora" tengas que andar haciendo renting de tu HP xD no?

Para el resto de participantes del hilo:

Para el uso doméstico si quieres imprimir con cierta frecuencia, considero que es mejor tener una Epson porque sale más rentable. El problema de HP es que los cartuchos son excesivamente caros como digo, que en Epson tampoco son una ganga pero vaya... suelen ser más baratos.

Por otro lado lo de la tinta genérica (tanto Epson como HP) si que está bien pero no siempre esta disponible para nuestro modelo o muchas veces no hay una tienda cercana que los venda. Y en algunos casos siguen sin ser muy económicos que digamos.

De ahí las dudas al comprar una impresora en Linux:

Primero, encontrar una que funcione bien en 32bits y 64bits, que sea soportada fácilmente por CUPS.

Segundo, que no sea excesivamente cara y que puedas aprovechar toda su funcionalidad.

Tercero, que la tinta no sea cara, hay modelos incluso que cuesta lo mismo la impresora que los cartuchos por lo que casi sale más a cuenta comprar una impresora nueva que inluye cartuchos ya.

Estaría bien saber que modelos Epson de las impresoras multifunción estan bien soportadas por CUPS/Linux/Gentoo aprovechando todas las funciones.  La verdad es que no se si es mejor comprarse Epson o HP ambas tienes sus cosas mejores y peores, quizás la mejor opción es una laser como comenta alguien arriba.

un saludo.

P.D.: como curiosidad únicamente http://www.google.com/trends?q=Epson+problems%2C+HP+problems&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, en una láser la tinta no se seca en el cabezal por no usarla. Simplemente enciendes la impresora e imprimes.

Yo de momento puedo pasar sin color, así que me hice con una láser HP laserjet 1320, con bandeja extraíble para 250 hojas, una entrada manual, doble cara automática y 21 páginas por minuto por 160 euros IVA incluído. me funciona perfectamente en Linux y no me ha dado ningún problema (como debe ser, que es nueva).

Hoy he visto que este modelo ya está descatalogado, pero deben haberlo hecho muy recientemente.

----------

## LinuxBlues

jmp_ esque a mí tirar una Epson con menos de un año de uso, porque no imprimí durante todo el mes (algo más, en realidad, si contamos el tiempo en que no imprimí tras mi regreso) que me fuí de vacaciones... Me fastidió y mucho. Debe ser por eso que rechace de buenas a primeras las Epson, con lo que cuesta una me compro todos los cartuchos necesarios para la HP sin duda.

En la empresa en la que estoy tienen laser, pero como sugiere pcmaster habría que planteárselo, aunque a mí me gusta imprimir alguna que otra foto de los viajes que hago (vuelvo a hablar de mis vacaciones, ¿las estaré echando de menos?) y no podría o, mejor dicho, no querría renunciar al color... Habrá que consultar precios.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Epson es mas rentable si la usas todos los días y no la apagas nunca.

Cada vez que se apaga, o cada X tiempo sin usarla, la impresora limpia los cabezales automáticamente...gastando mas de 1/10 de tinta de cada color.

Sus cartuchos serán mas baratos, pero si no imprimes con asiduidad te salen mas caros que los de HP al final.

Yo he tenido una multifunción de Epson hasta hace 2 días, y la he cambiado por esta HP que comento, tanto por el gasto de tinta como por los drivers bajo Linux.

En mi caso imprimo una vez a la semana como mucho. La media será de unas 100-150 hojas al mes.

Yo no puedo andar limpiando los cabezales cada vez que le de la gana, porque gasto mas tinta limpiando que imprimiendo.

Y encima no me dejaba imprimir si no tengo todos los colores (son 3 cartuchos separados en color, + el de negro)

Con esta HP he dado en el clavo respecto a mis necesidades. (Y aparte me aseguré que existen cartuchos "clónicos" recargables antes de comprarla)

----------

## jmp_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cada vez que se apaga, o cada X tiempo sin usarla, la impresora limpia los cabezales automáticamente...gastando mas de 1/10 de tinta de cada color. 
> 
> 

 

Vaya, 1/10 me parece mucho ¿cómo sabes que es esa cantidad? por otro lado, si que es cierto que hacen algo al apagarse pero quieres decir que todos los modelos (o el multifuncion mencionado DX4000) limpian los cabezales así? con tinta? En todo caso eso se podrá configurar probablemente.

Yo la impresora personalmente no la uso frecuentemente, entre otras cosas por lo caro que sale la tinta.

saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Todas la simpresoras de inyección gastan algo de tinta cuando la enciendes, para limpiar los cabezales. Si no, ¿qué os creéis que es el ruidito que hacen hasta que están listas?

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola. Me compre una HP PSC 1410. Abri otro post pidiendo ayuda de como configurarla por que aun no pude hacerla andar. Les pido si me pueden dar una mano, por ahi asi queda organizado el foro.

Gracias gente!

----------

## Sertinell

Yo compre una laser de samsung hace como un año y medio, estoy encantado con ella, perfectamente soportada por drivers libres  :Smile: 

----------

